# MAJ apple Tv 3.0.2



## ipascm (11 Février 2010)

bonjour, qui a testé la MAJ d'aujourd'hui? quelles sont les nouveautés? (si il y en a....)


----------



## benjdour (11 Février 2010)

Pas grand choses a part la prise en charge des nouvelles fonctionnalités de Aperture 3.

Et pour ma part un gain de fluidité dans l'interface et de vitesse pour les transfert.


----------



## Dad(oo) (15 Février 2010)

"Apple TV Software update 3.0.2 includes fixes for Genius playlists, MobileMe gallery photos, iTunes U content, Internet Radio, and other media-related features. 
*The update also includes performance and connectivity fixes for Apple TV."*

c'est si vrai que depuis je ne vois plus mon AT dans iTunes !!!!


----------



## napalmatt (15 Février 2010)

Juste après la mise à jour ?

Pour ma part tout s'est bien déroulé (pour une fois), et effectivement un léger gain de performance pour les synchronisations.


----------



## Dad(oo) (22 Mars 2010)

Dans la pratique, j'ai résolu le problème de connectivité (apparition dans la liste "Matériels" d'iTunes)
voir le topo "recherche expert en Apple TV" pour les détails...

mes meilleurs résultats actuels (ça marche aussi bien en Ethernet qu'en WiFI ):
j'ai récupéré toutes mes photos, événements,etc.

OSX 10.5.8 +iPhoto 8.1.1 +iTunes 9.03
OSX 10.6.2 +iPhoto 8..1.1 + iTunes 8.2.1 : le passage en iTunes 9.03 fait perdre (chez moi) la connexion...
Voilà si cela peut en aider...à s'en sortir : c'est tellement frustrant d'avoir un Apple TV non détecté....


----------

